# Señores pasajeros



## Hiro Sasaki

Holas amigos,

Que son announcements que se pueden oir en un
aeropuerto y a bordo de un avion. 

He escrito solo 2 frases. 

Buenos días queridos pasajeros. Por favor, abrochése los cinturaiones que el avión va a despegarse. 

Señores pasajeros, les habla el comandante José García. A la izquierda, pueden ver el Monte Fuji. 
 
saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Carlos_Antonio_21

Bueno me pregunto que es lo que necesitas?

De todos modos corrigiendo la primera sería...

Buenos días queridos pasajeros. Por favor, abrochense los cinturones que el avión va a despegar.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Carlos_Antonio_21 said:


> Bueno me pregunto que es lo que necesitas?
> 
> De todos modos corrigiendo la primera sería...
> 
> Buenos días queridos pasajeros. Por favor, abrochense los cinturones que el avión va a despegar.


 
Gracias, quiero saber las frases que se oyen en aeropuertos y a bordo
de aviones.

Yo no oido decir " comandante, capitan, piloto "  a bordo de aviones.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Andor

Sí que se oye la palabra 'comandante' cuando las asistentas de vuelo (azafatas) le dan la palabra para anunciar los dettales del vuelo:

Ejemplo:

"_Les habla el comandante García. Procederemos a despegar en aproximadamente 35 minutos con destino a París. Volaremos a 10.000 pies de altura con una velocidad punta de 780 kilómetros por hora. Les deseamos un buen vuelo_"

Puedes encontrar grabaciones en audio de locuciones de aeropuertos o aviones en diferentes páginas de aficionados a la aeronáutica. Sin ir más lejos, buscando en google por "audio aeronautico" podrás encontrar en el primer puesto una web con mp3 gratuitos con locuciones de líneas argentinas.

Un saludo, espero que te haya servido de ayuda.


----------



## micafe

Buenos días señores pasajeros, Aerolíneas Micafe los saluda y les da la bienvenida a bordo. Este es el inicio de nuestro vuelo número 000 con destino a la ciudad de Hirosasaki. Les rogamos poner su equipaje de mano en los compartimientos arriba de las sillas o debajo de ellas. A continuación se les hará una demostración del uso del oxígeno. 

Señores pasajeros, estámos próximos a despegar. Por favor, abróchense los cinturones y pongan en posición vertical los espaldares de sus sillas. Apaguen los celulares y cualquier otro equipo durante el despegue. Les recordamos que en ninguno de los vuelos de Aerolíneas Micafe, se permite fumar.

Señores pasajeros, les habla su capitán. El tiempo aproximado de vuelo será de 90 minutos. El clima es bueno, tendremos un vuelo suave.
En este momento estamos cruzando la Cordillera de los Andes. A su derecha pueden ver el Nevado del Ruiz y más hacia el sur, el Nevado de Santa Isabel. 

Señores pasajeros, nos encontramos próximos a aterrizar en el Aeropuerto Internacional de la Batahola, en la ciudad de Hirosasaki. Por favor abrocharse los cinturones, enderezar sus mesas y poner en posición vertical los espaldares de sus sillas. 
Por favor permanezcan sentados hasta que los avisos se hayan apagado.

Para Aerolíneas Micafe ha sido un placer tenerlos a bordo. Esperamos volver a contar con su presencia en un futuro próximo.
A los pasajeros que tienen conexiones con otros vuelos, diríjanse a nuestras oficinas en el aeropuerto. Los que tengan tiquete de regreso, por favor reconfírmelos en nuestras oficinas del centro o del aeropuerto.

 
Yo no soy azafata, pero esto es más o menos lo que me acuerdo que dicen. Seguramente mucha parte se me quedó en el tintero.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Andor said:


> Sí que se oye la palabra 'comandante' cuando las asistentas de vuelo (azafatas) le dan la palabra para anunciar los dettales del vuelo:
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> "_Les habla el comandante García. Procederemos a despegar en aproximadamente 35 minutos con destino a París. Volaremos a 10.000 pies de altura con una velocidad punta de 780 kilómetros por hora. Les deseamos un buen vuelo_"
> 
> Puedes encontrar grabaciones en audio de locuciones de aeropuertos o aviones en diferentes páginas de aficionados a la aeronáutica. Sin ir más lejos, buscando en google por "audio aeronautico" podrás encontrar en el primer puesto una web con mp3 gratuitos con locuciones de líneas argentinas.
> 
> Un saludo, espero que te haya servido de ayuda.


 
Gracias, que quiere decir "punta " en "velocidad punta " ? 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Andor

Velocidad máxima


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

micafe said:


> Buenos días señores pasajeros, Aerolíneas Micafe los saluda y les da la bienvenida a bordo. Este es el inicio de nuestro vuelo número 000 con destino a la ciudad de Hirosasaki. Les rogamos poner su equipaje de mano en los compartimientos arriba de las sillas o debajo de ellas. A continuación se les hará una demostración del uso del oxígeno.
> 
> Señores pasajeros, estámos próximos a despegar. Por favor, abróchense los cinturones y pongan en posición vertical los espaldares de sus sillas. Apaguen los celulares y cualquier otro equipo durante el despegue. Les recordamos que en ninguno de los vuelos de Aerolíneas Micafe, se permite fumar.
> 
> Señores pasajeros, les habla su capitán. El tiempo aproximado de vuelo será de 90 minutos. El clima es bueno, tendremos un vuelo suave.
> En este momento estamos cruzando la Cordillera de los Andes. A su derecha pueden ver el Nevado del Ruiz y más hacia el sur, el Nevado de Santa Isabel.
> 
> Señores pasajeros, nos encontramos próximos a aterrizar en el Aeropuerto Internacional de la Batahola, en la ciudad de Hirosasaki. Por favor abrocharse los cinturones, enderezar sus mesas y poner en posición vertical los espaldares de sus sillas.
> Por favor permanezcan sentados hasta que los avisos se hayan apagado.
> 
> Para Aerolíneas Micafe ha sido un placer tenerlos a bordo. Esperamos volver a contar con su presencia en un futuro próximo.
> A los pasajeros que tienen conexiones con otros vuelos, diríjanse a nuestras oficinas en el aeropuerto. Los que tengan tiquete de regreso, por favor reconfírmelos en nuestras oficinas del centro o del aeropuerto.
> 
> 
> Yo no soy azafata, pero esto es más o menos lo que me acuerdo que dicen. Seguramente mucha parte se me quedó en el tintero.


 Gracias, un posteo muy largo. No me parece que seas azafata,
pero el propietario de las Lineas Micafe ? 

Ahora me da muchas ganas de volar. He volado 90 veces, pero no he volado a partir del ano 1998. 

sakudos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## veleño

Una pregunta hiro sasaki:

¿por qué te interesa las frases de avión? estás próximo a volar

Es muy gracioso este tema =)


----------



## micafe

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias, un posteo muy largo. No me parece que seas azafata,
> pero el propietario de las Lineas Micafe ?
> 
> Ahora me da muchas ganas de volar. He volado 90 veces, pero no he volado a partir del ano 1998.
> 
> sakudos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Yo voy a volar la semana entrante.. pero como pasajero. Y NO en aerolíneas Micafe!!!! jejejeje


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

micafe said:


> Yo voy a volar la semana entrante.. pero como pasajero. Y NO en aerolíneas Micafe!!!! jejejeje


 
Cuanto te evidio ! 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

veleño said:


> Una pregunta hiro sasaki:
> 
> ¿por qué te interesa las frases de avión? estás próximo a volar
> 
> Es muy gracioso este tema =)


 
Si se comprende lo que se hable a bordo del avion, el viaje 
puede ser muy plancetero. Ademas, se pueden aprender muchas 
frases, como "abrocharse el cinturon "

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Andor said:


> Velocidad máxima


 
Gracias,

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

micafe said:


> Señores pasajeros, estámos próximos a despegar. Por favor, abróchense los cinturones y pongan en posición vertical los espaldares de sus sillas. Apaguen los celulares y cualquier otro equipo durante el despegue.


 
Se escriben los espaldares, sillas, celulares en plural. y "cualquier otro
equipo"  no debe ser " cualesquier otros equipos " ?

saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Andor

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Se escriben los espaldares, sillas, celulares en plural. y "cualquier otro
> equipo"  no debe ser " cualesquier otros equipos " ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



こんいちわ　！！

Tienes razón 

Aquí te voy a transcribir un audio real de un avión:

"_Buenas tardes, señoras y señores, les habla Mariana Marota, su jefa de cabina.

En Nombre de Lan Chile, el señor Bustamante, y esta tripulación, es un agrado recibirlos a bordo.

Saludamos también muy cordialmente a todos los pasajeros de las líneas aereas de la alianza One World que hoy nos acompañan.

Por regulaciones de seguridad no está permitido el uso de artefactos electrónicos durante las operaciones de despegue y aterrizaje.

A partir de este momento los teléfonos celulares, aparatos de radio, 'pagers' de dos vías y juguetes de control remoto, deben permanecer apagados durante todo el vuelo, ya que pueden interferir con las señales de navegación y comunicación del avión.

Adicionalmente les informamos que no está permitido fumar a bordo.

Les solicitamos que mantengan el respaldo de sus asientos en posición vertical, ajustar sus cinturones de seguridad, y asegurar las meses frente a ustedes durante despegues y aterrizajes.

Gracias por elegir Lan Chile, les deseamos un buen vuelo..._"


----------



## micafe

Bueno, la verdad basada en mi experiencia todas las aerolíneas tienen su propia manera de contar el cuento. Básicamente dicen lo mismo, con diferentes palabras.

En cuanto a "cualesquier"... pues supuestamente es la palabra correcta para el plural.: *Cualesquier cosas.* 
Por razón de uso.. a mí, y en Colombia en general -no sé en los demás países- me suena fatal. Puede ser muy correcto pero jamás lo decimos. No me preguntes porqué, suena como algo que dice una persona de clase muy baja. 

Yo creo que el asunto empezó porque la gente la usaba pero con el sustantivo en singular: *Cualesquier cosa*. Eso sonaba tan horrible que a raíz de eso la gente prefirió evitar la palabra. 

Y hoy en día no se dice, sólo en los muy altos círculos, como los miembros de la Academia Colombiana de la Lengua y los intelectuales (siempre con el sustantivo en plural), o en los muy bajos círculos (siempre con el sustantivo en singular).


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Andor said:


> こんいちわ　！！
> 
> Tienes razón
> 
> Aquí te voy a transcribir un audio real de un avión:
> 
> "_Buenas tardes, señoras y señores, les habla Mariana Marota, su jefa de cabina._
> 
> _En Nombre de Lan Chile, el señor Bustamante, y esta tripulación, es un agrado recibirlos a bordo._
> 
> _Saludamos también muy cordialmente a todos los pasajeros de las líneas aereas de la alianza One World que hoy nos acompañan._
> 
> _Por regulaciones de seguridad no está permitido el uso de artefactos electrónicos durante las operaciones de despegue y aterrizaje._
> 
> _A partir de este momento los teléfonos celulares, aparatos de radio, 'pagers' de dos vías y juguetes de control remoto, deben permanecer apagados durante todo el vuelo, ya que pueden interferir con las señales de navegación y comunicación del avión._
> 
> _Adicionalmente les informamos que no está permitido fumar a bordo._
> 
> _Les solicitamos que mantengan el respaldo de sus asientos en posición vertical, ajustar sus cinturones de seguridad, y asegurar las meses frente a ustedes durante despegues y aterrizajes._
> 
> _Gracias por elegir Lan Chile, les deseamos un buen vuelo..._"


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Andor said:


> Gracias, y perdona. Me ha saltado un posteo solo con su
> posteo copiado.
> 
> こんいちわ　！！
> 
> Tienes razón
> 
> Aquí te voy a transcribir un audio real de un avión:
> 
> "
> _En Nombre de Lan Chile, el señor Bustamante, y esta tripulación, es un agrado recibirlos a bordo._
> 
> _Saludamos también muy cordialmente a todos los pasajeros de las líneas aereas de la alianza One World que hoy nos acompañan._
> _( Creo que LanChile pertenece a la alianza One World con otras _
> _empresas aerolineas para otorgar mileage o otras ventajas en comun. )_
> 
> _Les solicitamos que mantengan el respaldo de sus asientos en posición vertical, ajustar sus cinturones de seguridad, y asegurar las meses _
> _( Creo que son "mesas ). _
> _frente a ustedes durante despegues y aterrizajes._
> 
> _ partir de este momento los teléfonos celulares, aparatos de radio, 'pagers'  ( Que son "pagers " ? Como se pronuncia ? )de dos vías y juguetes de control remoto, _
> 
> 
> _Gracias por elegir Lan Chile, les deseamos un buen vuelo..._"


 
Gracias, saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

micafe said:


> Bueno, la verdad basada en mi experiencia todas las aerolíneas tienen su propia manera de contar el cuento. Básicamente dicen lo mismo, con diferentes palabras.
> 
> En cuanto a "cualesquier"... pues supuestamente es la palabra correcta para el plural.: *Cualesquier cosas.*
> Por razón de uso.. a mí, y en Colombia en general -no sé en los demás países- me suena fatal. Puede ser muy correcto pero jamás lo decimos. No me preguntes porqué, suena como algo que dice una persona de clase muy baja.
> 
> Yo creo que el asunto empezó porque la gente la usaba pero con el sustantivo en singular: *Cualesquier cosa*. Eso sonaba tan horrible que a raíz de eso la gente prefirió evitar la palabra.
> 
> Y hoy en día no se dice, sólo en los muy altos círculos, como los miembros de la Academia Colombiana de la Lengua y los intelectuales (siempre con el sustantivo en plural), o en los muy bajos círculos (siempre con el sustantivo en singular).


 

Muchas gracias, si, he encontrado raramente " cualesquier ".

Ya lo comprendo. Llevo muchos anos teniendo una duda sobre
"cualesquier y cualesquiera ". Se me da una ocasion para preguntar 
sobre estas palabras.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Ya comprendo que es "alianza One World "

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oneworld

saludos

Hiro Sasaki 



Andor said:


> こんいちわ　！！
> 
> Tienes razón
> 
> Aquí te voy a transcribir un audio real de un avión:
> 
> "_Buenas tardes, señoras y señores, les habla Mariana Marota, su jefa de cabina._
> 
> _En Nombre de Lan Chile, el señor Bustamante, y esta tripulación, es un agrado recibirlos a bordo._
> 
> _Saludamos también muy cordialmente a todos los pasajeros de las líneas aereas de la alianza One World que hoy nos acompañan._
> 
> _Por regulaciones de seguridad no está permitido el uso de artefactos electrónicos durante las operaciones de despegue y aterrizaje._
> 
> _A partir de este momento los teléfonos celulares, aparatos de radio, 'pagers' de dos vías y juguetes de control remoto, deben permanecer apagados durante todo el vuelo, ya que pueden interferir con las señales de navegación y comunicación del avión._
> 
> _Adicionalmente les informamos que no está permitido fumar a bordo._
> 
> _Les solicitamos que mantengan el respaldo de sus asientos en posición vertical, ajustar sus cinturones de seguridad, y asegurar las meses frente a ustedes durante despegues y aterrizajes._
> 
> _Gracias por elegir Lan Chile, les deseamos un buen vuelo..._"


----------



## Camilo1964

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Se escriben los espaldares, sillas, celulares en plural. y "cualquier otro
> equipo" no debe ser "cualesquier otros equipos"?


 
Hola Hiro:

La regla que yo aprendí de pequeño era muy simple: *Cualquier/Cualquiera* para el singular, *Cualesquiera* para el plural.

En tu frase, lo correcto sería: "*Cualesquiera otros equipos*". Pero la verdad sea dicha que esta forma la usan muy pocos y para algunos es síntoma de hiper-corrección.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Aeromoza ( o azafata ) en ingles es "stewardess ", "air hostess "  o
"flight attendant "  o "purser " ? 


saludos y gracias de antemano

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Andor

Hiro Sasaki said:


> _...y asegurar las meses _
> _( Creo que son "mesas ). _



En efecto, mesas, me equivoqué 




Hiro Sasaki said:


> _...aparatos de radio, 'pagers'  ( Que son "pagers " ? Como se pronuncia ? )_



Es una palabra en inglés. El texto que te escribí es de una aerolinea latinoamericana, donde se usan más términos en inglés...

Un 'pager', que popularmente se llama 'busca' en España, es ese pequeño aparato al que le llegan mensajes de texto, que es muy usado por los médicos para recibir alertas...

Como este:
http://www.oeconnection.com/images/pager.jpg


----------



## onomatopeya

Camilo1964 said:


> Hola Hiro:
> 
> La regla que yo aprendí de pequeño era muy simple: *Cualquier/Cualquiera* para el singular, *Cualesquiera* para el plural.




por muy correcto que sea, a mi tambien me parece fatal decir "cualesquiera".
Como dice micafe, a mi tambien me suena como de clase muy baja.
Siempre uso "cualquier/cualquiera."

En todo caso, es bastante raro el asunto....


----------



## alexacohen

Hola Hiro:
Ninguna aerolínea dice exactamente lo mismo en sus mensajes a bordo. "Purser" en español es "sobrecargo" (tanto si es un hombre como si es una mujer). 
But, as for the messages on board, Qantas have always had a more relaxed approach. Here's a couple of examples:
"In the event of a sudden loss of cabin pressure, masks will descend from the ceiling. Stop screaming, grab the mask, and pull it over your face".
"As you exit the plane, make sure to gather all of your belongings. Anything left behind will be distributed evenly among the flight attendants. Please do not leave children or spouses".
"Please be sure to take all your belongings. If you are going to leave anything, please make sure it's something we'd like to have".
"There may be 50 ways lo leave your lover, but there are only 4 ways lo leave the aircraft".
Alexa


----------



## Andor

Jajajajajajaja!!!

Grandísimo


----------



## pejeman

Andor said:


> Sí que se oye la palabra 'comandante' cuando las asistentas de vuelo (azafatas) le dan la palabra para anunciar los dettales del vuelo:
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> "_Les habla el comandante García. Procederemos a despegar en aproximadamente 35 minutos con destino a París. Volaremos a 10.000 pies de altura con una velocidad punta de 780 kilómetros por hora. Les deseamos un buen vuelo_"
> 
> Puedes encontrar grabaciones en audio de locuciones de aeropuertos o aviones en diferentes páginas de aficionados a la aeronáutica. Sin ir más lejos, buscando en google por "audio aeronautico" podrás encontrar en el primer puesto una web con mp3 gratuitos con locuciones de líneas argentinas.
> 
> Un saludo, espero que te haya servido de ayuda.


 
Falta entre otras cosas, indicar altura sobre qué. En México los comandantes nos dan el dato en metros sobre el nivel medio del mar.

Alguna vez que volé por Iberia, escuché "sobre el nivel medio del mar en Alicante", pero aún no sé por qué hacían la referencia precisamente a esa ciudad.

Saludos.


----------



## Camilo1964

Estimados Onomatopeya, Micafe y demás:

A mi el *cualesquiera* y su apócope *cualesquier*, no me parece nada bonito tampoco. Sin embargo, consulté el punto en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas de la RAE (buscar por *Cualquier*)y encontré esto a ver si ayuda:

*3.* El plural del adjetivo y del pronombre _cualquiera _es _cualesquiera _(no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</IMG>_cualesquieras_):_ «Eran ya dos los ciudadanos cualesquiera que _[...] _hallábanse dispuestos a aguardar el cadáver de su enemigo»_ (Grande _Fábula_ [Esp. 1991]); _«Abjuro todas las herejías contenidas en cartas, comunicados_ [...] _y cualesquiera otros documentos que yo firmé»_ (Leñero _Martirio_ [Méx. 1981]). Aunque no es frecuente hoy, cuando el plural _cualesquiera_ va antepuesto, inmediatamente o no, al sustantivo, puede adoptar la forma apocopada _cualesquier:_ _«Inaudible para cualesquier otros oídos que no fuesen los de Regina»_ (Velasco_ Regina_ [Méx. 1987]). A menudo se utiliza erróneamente la forma del singular para el plural: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</IMG>_«No se debe, cualquiera que sean las circunstancias, admitir que se denigre el nivel del debate»_ (_DYucatán_ [Méx.] 12.9.96). Aún más inadmisible resulta el empleo de la forma del plural para el singular: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</IMG>_«En nuestro país la tortura o cualesquiera otro acto vejatorio están prohibidos»_ (_Dedom_ [R. Dom.] 19.12.96).

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

alexacohen said:


> Hola Pejeman:
> 
> Las charlitas que dan los comandantes no son mensajes preformatizados en absoluto, sino que los comandantes dicen lo que se les ocurre en ese momento. Así que pueden optar por no indicar la altura sobre qué, o por dar la altura sobre Alicante, o por no decir nada en absoluto a los pasajeros.
> Como profesional de la aviación comercial, te lo puedo decir con total seguridad.
> Alexa


 
Gracias, Alexa

Ahora los datos del vuelo aparecen en la pantalla, y localizacion del 
avion, y los comandantes no hablan tanto como antes. Asi. me parece.Sin embargo,antes nadie tenia un telefono celular y no hubo warning para mantenerlo apagado.  No entiendo "pursers ", porque las aeromozas 
sirven comida y se cuidan para la seguridad y comonidad de 
pasajeros. Parece hacen casi todo del trabajo del purser.

Se sirve la toalla caliente o la toalla fria ? Es un servicio tradicional
de Japon. Parece que ese servicio se ha globalizado.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## pejeman

alexacohen said:


> Hola Pejeman:
> 
> Las charlitas que dan los comandantes no son mensajes preformatizados en absoluto, sino que los comandantes dicen lo que se les ocurre en ese momento. Así que pueden optar por no indicar la altura sobre qué, o por dar la altura sobre Alicante, o por no decir nada en absoluto a los pasajeros.
> Como profesional de la aviación comercial, te lo puedo decir con total seguridad.
> Alexa


 
Preformati ¿qué? 

Como pasejero profesional, me sigue gustando que me saluden, que me digan el tiempo estimado de vuelo, la hora de llegada, donde harán escala y la temperatura ambiente y la clase de clima que impera en la ciudad que es mi destino.


----------



## Mirlo

pejeman said:


> Preformati ¿qué?
> 
> Como pasejero profesional, me sigue gustando que me saluden, que me digan el tiempo estimado de vuelo, la hora de llegada, donde harán escala y la temperatura ambiente y la clase de clima que impera en la ciudad que es mi destino.


 

estoy de acuerdo contigo, de esa manera uno se siente en contacto con alguien (te relajas) en vez de al lado de muchos extraños y nervioso(a) por el vuelo,
saludos,


----------



## pejeman

alexacohen said:


> Hola otra vez, pejeman:
> 
> Es la palabra que utilizamos para llamar a los mensajes obligatorios que deben transmitirse a bordo: los de seguridad: abrocharse el cinturón, cómo utilizar el chaleco, la situación de las salidas de emergencia. Son exactamente iguales en todos los vuelos de una misma compañía. Si me dices que no es correcta, puede que no lo sea, pero eso no implica que no la utilicemos constantemente en nuestro trabajo. Como muchísimas otras, que no existen tampoco en español. Y no sigo, porque me salgo del tema.
> Alexa


 
Y en español podríamos decirles mensajes reglamentarios, grabados, obligatorios y de muchas otras formas, sin necesidad de deformar aún más nuestra bella lengua. Como dicen los compañeros del foro: muchas personas se acercan acá para aprender idiomas.

Saludos.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola:


> No entiendo "pursers ", porque las aeromozas
> sirven comida y se cuidan para la seguridad y comonidad de
> pasajeros. Parece hacen casi todo del trabajo del purser.


"Purser" o "sobrecargo" sería algo así como el supervirsor (o la supervisora) de las azafatas. Normalmente es quien se encarga de darte la bienvenida a bordo y los mensajes de seguridad.
Las toallitas calientes se sirven en muchos vuelos. En first class o business siempre, en clase turista, sobre todo en trayectos cortos, no.
Muchos servicios que antes se proporcionaban a bordo se están suprimiendo, porque casi todas las compañías intentan reducir gastos 
para poder competir con las nuevas compañías de bajo coste (low cost).
Alexa


----------



## pejeman

alexacohen said:


> Hola otra vez Pejeman:
> 
> No lo discuto en absoluto. Y ya he admitido que no es correcta, y también he explicado para qué la usamos.
> Tampoco discuto que a los pasajeros les guste que el comandante les dirija la palabra y les explique la altitud a la que van a volar, y otras muchas cosas. Has preguntado por qué faltaban palabras en un mensaje, y te he respondido que al no tratarse de un mensaje "standard" (para no utilizar esa palabra que no te gusta)
> Alexa


 
Estimada Alexa:

Yo no pregunté eso y tampoco me he pronunciado sobre la impresión que pueda causarme la palabra "standard"; pareces tener dotes adivinatorias.

Lo que si puedo decirte es que cuando escribí que faltaba una entre otras cosas de las que he escuchado decir a las tripulaciones y sus comandantes o capitanes, traté de no ser prolijo, porque me conozco y sé que cuando me pico, escribo más largo y tendido que el profeta Ezequiel.

Y agrego que a veces durante algún vuelo, desde la cabina, nos platican que de un lado o del otro del avión, se puede ver algún accidente (fea palabra para decirla durante un vuelo ¿eh?) geográfico o alguna ciudad, aunque las más de las veces los pasajeros que nos asomamos nos quedamos de a seis.

Saludos.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Alexa,

Los comandantes o aeromozas podran hablar mas o menos ademas 
de las frases formalizadas. Pero, los comandantes estan encargados de
la rigurosa proteccion de muchas vidas humanas. No hablaran unas
cosas humoristicas para entretener a los pasajeros.

Ese trabajo les tocaran a otros tripulantes. Como trabajas en las 
lineas aereas, lo que puedo decirte es " Si, senorita, tiene toda razon. "
antes de cualquier opinion tuya.  

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## alexacohen

Hola otra vez Pejeman:


> Falta entre otras cosas, indicar altura sobre qué. En México los comandantes nos dan el dato en metros sobre el nivel medio del mar.
> 
> Alguna vez que volé por Iberia, escuché "sobre el nivel medio del mar en Alicante", pero aún no sé por qué hacían la referencia precisamente a esa ciudad.


Esto lo escribiste tú. Creí que pensabas que en el mensaje faltaba algo, y yo tan sólo te quise decir que no tenía por qué faltar nada, ya que no hay nada establecido sobre los mensajes que los comandantes dirigen a los pasajeros. 
No sé por qué te has picado. 
Utilicé "standard" ya que no te gustó "preformatizado". Y no te gustó. Y no tengo dotes adivinatorias en absoluto. Si las tuviera, no me habría metido en esta discusión.
Que, si estás de acuerdo, prefiero dejar.
Alexa


----------



## alexacohen

Hola Hiro:


> Los comandantes o aeromozas podran hablar mas o menos ademas
> de las frases formalizadas. Pero, los comandantes estan encargados de
> la rigurosa proteccion de muchas vidas humanas. No hablaran unas
> cosas humoristicas para entretener a los pasajeros.


¡Claro que no! 
Normalmente te indican la ruta, se disculpan si ha habido algún retraso (a veces explican por qué), te dicen los sitios que van a sobrevolar, la altura de crucero del avión, si se esperan turbulencias, la duración del vuelo, la temperatura de la ciudad de destino... pero no siempre, a veces no tienen tiempo, y, en definitiva, son ellos los que eligen lo que van a decir.
Alexa


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

alexacohen said:


> Hola Hiro:
> 
> ¡Claro que no!
> Normalmente te indican la ruta, se disculpan si ha habido algún retraso (a veces explican por qué), te dicen los sitios que van a sobrevolar, la altura de crucero del avión, si se esperan turbulencias, la duración del vuelo, la temperatura de la ciudad de destino... pero no siempre, a veces no tienen tiempo, y, en definitiva, son ellos los que eligen lo que van a decir.
> Alexa


 
Si, como no. tendra toda la razon, senorita ! 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## micafe

Camilo1964 said:


> Estimados Onomatopeya, Micafe y demás:
> 
> A mi el *cualesquiera* y su apócope *cualesquier*, no me parece nada bonito tampoco. Sin embargo, consulté el punto en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas de la RAE (buscar por *Cualquier*)y encontré esto a ver si ayuda:
> 
> *3.* El plural del adjetivo y del pronombre _cualquiera _es _cualesquiera _(no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </IMG>_cualesquieras_):_ «Eran ya dos los ciudadanos cualesquiera que _[...] _hallábanse dispuestos a aguardar el cadáver de su enemigo»_ (Grande _Fábula_ [Esp. 1991]); _«Abjuro todas las herejías contenidas en cartas, comunicados_ [...] _y cualesquiera otros documentos que yo firmé»_ (Leñero _Martirio_ [Méx. 1981]). Aunque no es frecuente hoy, cuando el plural _cualesquiera_ va antepuesto, inmediatamente o no, al sustantivo, puede adoptar la forma apocopada _cualesquier:_ _«Inaudible para cualesquier otros oídos que no fuesen los de Regina»_ (Velasco_ Regina_ [Méx. 1987]). A menudo se utiliza erróneamente la forma del singular para el plural:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </IMG>_«No se debe, cualquiera que sean las circunstancias, admitir que se denigre el nivel del debate»_ (_DYucatán_ [Méx.] 12.9.96). Aún más inadmisible resulta el empleo de la forma del plural para el singular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </IMG>_«En nuestro país la tortura o cualesquiera otro acto vejatorio están prohibidos»_ (_Dedom_ [R. Dom.] 19.12.96).
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Camilo


 
Sí.. todo eso es cierto, ciertísimo. Pero la palabra suena horrible. Mejor no decirla y utilizar el sustantivo siempre en singular y así evitr miraditas raras..


----------



## micafe

pejeman said:


> Preformati ¿qué?
> 
> Como pasejero profesional, me sigue gustando que me saluden, que me digan el tiempo estimado de vuelo, la hora de llegada, donde harán escala y la temperatura ambiente y la clase de clima que impera en la ciudad que es mi destino.


 
Sí, a mí también. Claro que soy una de esas personas que le tienen terror a volar. Mientras más vuelo más miedo me da. Y cuando el comandante habla y dice "desde la cabina les habla su capitán" o algo parecido, a mí se me paraliza el corazón pensando que va a decir que estamos en emergencia o algo. Ya cuando empieza a hablar de cosas más amables me tranquilizo. 

Sufrimos mucho los que le tenemos miedo a volar.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola Micafé:


> Sí, a mí también. Claro que soy una de esas personas que le tienen terror a volar. Mientras más vuelo más miedo me da. Y cuando el comandante habla y dice "desde la cabina les habla su capitán" o algo parecido, a mí se me paraliza el corazón pensando que va a decir que estamos en emergencia o algo. Ya cuando empieza a hablar de cosas más amables me tranquilizo.
> 
> Sufrimos mucho los que le tenemos miedo a volar.


Un avión es tan sólo un autobús con alas... y los aviones no se caen: los tiran. ¡A mí me da más miedo un viaje en coche! 
Alexa


----------



## recordguinness88

Discurso de bienvenida e instrucciones de seguridad para Copa Airlines u otra parecida que maneje embraers 190:
 "Damas y caballeros hemos cerrado la compuerta de la aeronave, en este momento favor apagar guardar todos los aparatos electronicos traidos a bordo, telefonos celulares y bouchers electronicos deberan permanecer apagados durante el vuelo"
  "Por favor prestar atencion a las instrucciones de seguridad que seran de vital importancia"
  "Para sujetar su cinturon inserte la punta de metal en la ebilla, para desabrocharla destape la tapa de la ebilla. Manterlos sujetos mientras esté sentado. En caso de una ebacuacion las 6 puertas de este Embraer 190 estan equipadas con letras color blanco y rojo con la palabra salida, que se iluminaran indicando que usted ha llegado a la misma.
  Chalecos se encuentran debajo de su asiento, ajustelo a la cintura y jale de la cuerda para inflar el chaleco. usted puede hacerlo manualmente.
  Si el oxigeno fuese necesario mascaras caeran de los compartimientos superiores, aunque el oxigeno, la bolsa plastica podria no inflarse. Si viaja con niños u otras personas coloquese primero su mascara y luego brinde asistencia. Les recordamos que no esta permitido fumar en todos los vuelos de esta aerolinea.
  Gracias por elegir ____ Airlines


----------



## RoO145

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Holas amigos,
> 
> Que son announcements que se pueden oir en un
> aeropuerto y a bordo de un avion.
> 
> He escrito solo 2 frases.
> 
> Buenos días queridos pasajeros. Por favor, abrochése los cinturaiones que el avión va a despegarse.
> 
> Señores pasajeros, les habla el comandante José García. A la izquierda, pueden ver el Monte Fuji.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
*Voces de cabina* 

*Bienvenida a bordo* 

Buenos días/tardes/noches, señores pasajeros... 

En nombre de...(compañía)... y de las compañías participantes en ... (nombre de alianza), el comandante y su tripulación les damos la bienvenida a bordo de este vuelo..(nº de vuelo)..con destino a ...(destino).. La duración estimada del vuelo es de .... horas y ..... minutos. 

Por motivos de seguridad y para evitar interferencias con los sistemas del avión, los aparatos electrónicos no podrán utilizarse durante el despegue y el aterrizaje. Además, los teléfonos móviles deberán permanecer desconectados siempre que las puertas del avión estén cerradas. Por favor comprueben que su equipaje de mano esté bien colocado, su mesa plegada, el respaldo de su asiento en posición vertical y su cinturón abrochado. Les recordamos que está estrictamente prohibido fumar a bordo. 

A continuación vamos a proyectar un video con las instrucciones de seguridad específicas de este avión ... 

Gracias y feliz vuelo. 
___________________________________________________________
*Voces de instrucciones de seguridad* 


Señores y señoras, siguiendo las normas de aviación civil vamos a efectuar una demostración sobre la localización y uso de las salidas de emergencia, chalecos salvavidas, mascaras de oxígeno y cinturones de seguridad. Es importante que presten atención. 

Este avion dispone de (...) salidas de emergencia: (...) puertas en la parte delantera, (...) ventanillas en el centro sobre los planos, y (...) puertas en la parte posterior. Todas ellas debidamente señalizadas con la palabra exit - salida. A lo largo del pasillo existe una luz que marca las vías de evacuación. 

El chaleco salvavidas está situado debajo de cada uno de sus asientos, pero no debe extraerse a menos que sea necesario su uso. Para usarlo se introduce la cabeza por la apertura, se pasa la cinta alrededor de la cintura y se engancha en el cierre delantero. Para inflar el chaleco se tira fuertemente de la palanca roja, pero nunca dentro del avión. En caso necesario también puede ser inflado soplando por el tubo. 

En el caso de una pérdida de presión en cabina durante el vuelo, se abrirá automáticamente un compartimento situado sobre sus asientos, dejando visibles las máscaras de oxígeno. Tire de una de las máscaras, aplíquesela sobre la nariz y boca, y respire normalmente 

Cada asiento está provisto de un cinturón de seguridad que deberá abrocharse siempre que la señal luminosa esté encendida. El cinturón se abrocha y desabrocha como les estamos mostrando. Como medida de seguridad le recomendamos que mantenga el cinturón abrochado durante todo el vuelo. 

Por favor, lean detenidamente las instrucciones de seguridad que encontrarán en el bolsillo delantero de sus asientos. En caso de duda por favor consulten a la tripulación. 

Muchas gracias por su atención
________________________________________________________
*Voces de llegada al destino* 


Señores pasajeros (nombre compañía y nombre de la alianza) se les agradece que hayan volado con nosotros hasta (destino) por favor continúen con su cinturón de seguridad abrochado hasta que se apague la señal correspondiente y el avión esté completamente parado, les recordamos que no esta permitido fumar hasta su llegada a las zonas autorizadas del aeropuerto. El comandante...(nombre).. y todos nosotros deseamos que hayan disfrutado de un vuelo agradable y esperamos tener el placer de atenderles nuevamente a bordo de (compañía) 

Muchas gracias y buenos días/tardes/noches.


----------



## RoO145

_El comandante te dice el tipo de emergencia, el tiempo que disponen y las puertas que podrán ser utilizadas. Seguidamente colocas las luces al máximo te pones el uniforme completo y se hace una comprobación y recogidas de las zonas y se le el anuncio_ 

Sres. pasajeros: 
debido a .......vamos a tener que realizar un aterrizaje de emergencia/ amaraje en aproximadamente....... minutos 
El avión lleva abordo todo el equipo de salvamento necesario y la tripulación esta entrenada para cualquier condición de emergencia 
Sigan nuestras instrucciones, permanezcan sentados y conserven la calma 

_A continuación te encargas de buscar PSP y distribuir los pasajeros si así lo requiere el comandante_ 

Sres. Pasajeros, por favor presten atención 
Después del aterrizaje y cuando oigan la palabra *evacuación* salgan inmediatamente del avión por las salidas que les estamos señalizando. Una vez en tierra aléjense del avión 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
*En Amaraje:* saquen los chalecos de debajo de sus asientos, pónganselos y déjenselos puestos pero sin inflarlos. Repito los chalecos deben ser inflados fuera del avión. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Pongan el respaldo en posición vertical y plieguen sus mesas. El equipaje de mano pesado ha de colocarse debajo del asiento y los objetos ligeros en los maleteros. 
Aflójense los cuellos de las corbatas y camisas. Quítense los zapatos de tacón, gafas dentaduras postizas, materiales punzantes y cualquier otro objeto que tengan alrededor del cuello y pónganlos en el bolsillo del asiento. 
Momentos antes del aterrizaje/ amerizaje cuando oigan la orden de *posición de impacto *protéjanse adoptando la posición de seguridad 
Para ello crucen los brazos e inclínense hacia delante sujetándose las rodillas 
Deberán mantener esta posición hasta que oigan la orden de evacuar 
Ahora siéntense en el centro del asiento, ajústense le cinturón de seguridad y revisen la localización se las salidas de emergencia en las tarjetas de seguridad localizadas en el bolsillo delantero. Gracias 

_Ahora se hace la comprobación de lo anterior y se atenúan las luces, se abre cabina de vuelo y se notifica que la preparación esta acabada_


----------

